# Oriental Marker Torn Down



## Sneakers

Saw the start of the teardown last weekend.  The article has very good info on the proposed layout of the new road paths.









						Former Great Mills Oriental Market Knocked Down In Preparation For Road Expansion Project - The BayNet
					

The Nimfa & Nena (N&N) Oriental Market recently relocated from their old location, at the intersection of Flat Iron Road and Point Lookout Road, to St. Mary’s Square over the summer.




					www.thebaynet.com


----------



## BadGirl

"The project still has some time to go before road construction is slated to start. Although the planning is complete, the design phase is not supposed to end until the fall of 2025, and construction then won't start until the winter of 2025, pending available funds."

Construction is a long way off (Winter 2025), so don't get too excited just yet.


----------



## Kyle

I never knew that puddle running underneath the road was St. Mary’s River.


----------



## Sneakers

BadGirl said:


> Construction is a long way off (Winter 2025), so don't get too excited just yet.


Yeah, I know, just getting a head start on spooling folks up...


----------



## stgislander

Of all the photos I've seen, none of them were large enough where I could actually see what was proposed.


----------



## vraiblonde

That is very sad and I actually teared up a little.   

Where is their new location?


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> That is very sad and I actually teared up a little.
> 
> Where is their new location?


St. Mary's Square on GM Rd.


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> St. Mary's Square on GM Rd.




Ugh, in the hood.  I wish them well.  I've eaten infinity of their lumpia over the years.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> Ugh, in the hood.  I wish them well.  I've eaten infinity of their lumpia over the years.


UncleDs rib place is across the parking lot is really good.  I'll make the trip down in daylight for those.


----------



## Sneakers

RoseRed said:


> UncleDs rib place


?  Haven't heard of them.  In the old Greek place?


----------



## RoseRed

Sneakers said:


> ?  Haven't heard of them.  In the old Greek place?


Not quite. Where the Chinese place was.


----------



## spr1975wshs

vraiblonde said:


> I've eaten infinity of their lumpia over the years.


Hmmm, we miss Joe's Lumpia Hut in Shalimar, FL, a little out the east gate of the main base.


----------

